# Nyg, Razz & May Graduate



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yahoo!!! Congrats to the trio!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you!!!
We now know what you do in the evenings 
I know what you mean about loving it - Timber just started his Foundations class and we can't get enough.
Keep up the good work and good luck on the next classes.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Trifecta!!!!! Great work, Gwen!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job to your three amigos. I love the pictures of them with their little mortar boards.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay!!! Congratulations! =]


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations. They look so cute in their grad hats.

I miss a lot of stuff on the Forum as I'm just not on here enough and obviously I've missed your adoption of "May". Congratulations. How long have you had her?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hear pomp and circumstances in the background. So, what do they get for every A?


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, what good doggies and they look so cute in their graduation caps.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! And my husband thinks my and our only dog are out too many nights of the weeK!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

They look so cute with their little caps on!
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a298/ambesi/congratulations-floating.gif


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome job!!! Glad to see you are having fun with your Goldens. Love the caps too


----------

